# Out of date flea treatment



## FlorayG (May 4, 2016)

I found a flea on Sweetpea this morning - first one in years. I got out the Frontline droppers and they are dated 2011. I used them anyway but does anyone know if they will still work?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It would have been better to ask the question before you put it on. You should never use out of date flea treatments, not only does it become less effective but it can change the toxicity of the product and has been known to make the cat ill. Don't put anything else on but keep an eye on your cat just in case there are any adverse effects.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't have risked it. I doubt whether it will be effective but would worry more about it being harmful to the cat.


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

I've never heard of an out of date flea treatment turning toxic, a phone call to your vet should put your mind at rest but remember he/she will want to sell you their own brand of products. An old treatment may not be as effective as a new one of course.


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

Please let us know what your vet said.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

To be brutally honest I am not sure that I would use front line, especially an out of date one.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I wouldn't use out of date medication so I definitely would not use it on my cat! 
There is a reason why it has an expiry date. Did you call the vet for advice, and how is Sweetpea now? x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

If it'd literally just gone out of date I'd have used it - but certainly not 5 years out of date!

I very much doubt it will be effective & you're now stuck not being able to apply anything else for a month!


----------



## FlorayG (May 4, 2016)

hi I called the vet and he said it's no problem, it won't work but it's OK to buy a new batch and put it on straight away so I did and 4 days later everybody is fine. I have treated all the soft furnishings and carpets and washed everything that I can - anywhere else they might be lurking that I need to treat? Still seeing one or two fleas but the vet said the fact that you can see them means they are dying, they get hyperactive instead of hiding in the fur.


----------

